# Cochesito a radio control



## julitop (Feb 29, 2008)

Luego de un tiempo de no postear, y estar abocado en mi proyecto, se puede decir q ya anda. faltan hacerle un par de cosas, como armar un modulo q eleva 6v a 12v, para alimentar la circuiteria. y.... en un futuro. le voy a poner una camarita inalambrica para poder manejarlo sin tener q estar viendolo.

Les dejo una foto y espero q les guste. en la foto lo vemos cargando las baterias que alimentan los motores (las amarillas)[/img]


----------



## dario18 (Feb 29, 2008)

te quedo barbaro... estaria bueno algun videito en youtube para ver su funcionamiento... saludos


----------



## julitop (Feb 29, 2008)

sisi quedate trankilo q eso esta en proceso.. en cuanto lo suba aviso..


----------



## julitop (Mar 4, 2008)

Para todos los que lo quieren ver andando aca les dejo el link y el video. 
proximamente el video de la explicacion... y seguido el circuito. Aclaro q las placas principales no se donde se consiguen. debido a que me las regalaron. 

YouTube - Mi bot CH 8


saludos a todos.. espero q les guste


----------



## cliver91 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey no pdriias poner el diagrama del ciruito?

porqe hace bocha que estoy buscando un circuito, y hay montones, pero ninguno dice si anda o no... todos dicen "si aca tengo este circuito".. pero cuando le preguntas te dice "no si nunca lo probe"...

asi que si ahi tenes uno que anda pdrias poner el diagrama plz =)


----------



## geras1234 (Mar 19, 2008)

te quedo muy  chido   el carrito la neta   de quematerial  hiciste las orugas?  que  yo ando hacientdo un proyecto similar  solo que lemeti unos reductores que l esaque a un power wheels  funcionan  vien ya  solo me falta  mejorar  la imagen luego lo publico  cuando vaya mas abanzado


----------



## julitop (Mar 19, 2008)

el ciruito lo estoy haciendo en un vosquejo, pero basicamente son dos plaquetas q se usan para alarmas, que manjan unos reles, y listo, es una cosa muy burda es dificl de manjar, pero esta bueno porque te divertis cagandolo a palos hasta q lo aprendi a manejar re bien.
Las orugas , consegui un material q se usa en el ferrocarril para hacer las alfombras de los estribos de los cohes. su precio, lo desconozco, como ando en algo muy relacionado con el ferrocarril ,me salio gratis.
saludos y proximamente el circuito


----------



## julitop (Mar 19, 2008)

Bueno les comento un poco:

Del circuito, estoy armando una diagrama de conexiones para subir, el circuito es muy simple y muy pero muy bruto, no tiene micros ic ni nada de eso, solamente 3 reles q los manejan unas placas q se usan en sistemas de alarma. La verdad, a mi no me interesaba q fuera un proyecto para caerse de culo al piso, me interesaba, q fuera algo q lo hiciera en poco tiempo, y con lo q me divirtiera mucho. La verdad q es algo complicado de manejar, pero con un poco de tiempo y paciencia se aprende, ademas lo hice bien duro asi lo cago bien a palos, y no le pasa nada.  

Con respecto a las orugas: el material usado, fue una goma q se usa en la industria ferroviaria para hacer antideslizante los estribos de los coches de pasajeros, su precio, lo desconozco, como estoy en algo relacionado con la industria ferroviaria (Ferroclub argentino) lo consegui de un descarte, y por su puesto gratis.

nada mas por ahora saludos


----------



## julitop (Mar 20, 2008)

PAso a comentar un poco q cosas tiene el autito este y de q esta hecho:

la  base q sostiene todo son dos cuadrados de acrilico transparente, unicdas con varilla rosacada, y separadores del tipo q se usa en electronica, las frentes son unos angulos de alumino q encontre  por ahi y los pinte.

Los motores: son motores de destornilladores electricos de esos baratos q venden en cadenas como el Easy, Sodimac, etc. 

Tiene dos conjuntos de baterias:
el primero, son para los motores, obviamente son las baterias q vienen en los destornilladores.
el segundo, es una bateria de laptop de 7.4V li-ion que encontro mi viejo tirada en la oficina en la q labura y me la trajo. un problema q tuve fue que para alimentar a las plaquetas necesitaba 12 v, enotonces recurri a plaquetodo, q venden un mdulito elevador de tension de 6v a 12v.

despues tienen dos plaquetas:
la primera. q es la q uso para cortar la tension de los motores, es un receptor de 1 canal marca visonic, con salida a relé(de las q se usan en alarmas)
la segunda, que uso para invertir el sentido de giro de los motores, es un receptor de 2 canales, marca Elmes, tambien con salida a relé.

el resto es solo cablearlo, y ingeniarselas para q quede esteticamente lindo

nada mas por hoy, y que anden bien en sus proyectos


----------



## guille8_ (Jul 20, 2008)

Hola, que tal? las plaquetas que nombras que se usan en alarmas en donde las puedo conseguir? Se venden por separado? (de la alarma)
Gracias!


----------



## julitop (Jul 20, 2008)

hola guille, mira te cuento las plaquetas esas bien con exactitud no se donde se venden, por separado seguro q si se venden. Tenes q averiguar en casas de seguridad o alarmas. 
esta es la pagina del fabricante del receptor de 2 canales q digo:
http://www.elmes.pl/english/elmes_en.html

Fijate por mercadolibre o derremate si no conseguis algo. seugro algo tiene q haber
saludoss


----------



## guille8_ (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, gracias! lastima que la mas barata que encontre de 2 canales me salia 170$, voy a ver si consigo usadas, o algo asi. Si llegas a encontrar algo vos haceme el favor de avisarme! 
Un abrazo.


----------

